# China Cracking Down on "Uber of China"



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-root-illegalities-among-ridehailing-093244868.html


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

China wants to control everything in China.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> China wants to control everything in China.


That's why they blocked out all social media from the USA. You cannot even use What's App in China.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, they are a communist country, d'oh!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Coming soon to a state near you.


SHalester said:


> well, they are a communist country, d'oh!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> China wants to control everything in China.


Meanwhile at the Wuhan flu lab.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Coming soon to a state near you.


only in a few multi universes; not this one.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Coming soon to a state near you.


Trump lost here thankfully.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> China wants to control everything in China.


And Taiwan and everything within the nine dash line in the South China Sea.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> only in a few multi universes; not this one.


Seems that every communist or fascist party that took over a state from a previous administration only took a few years to do so, at most.

And seems it happened on our planet.

Can't speak to what happened in the rest of the universe. Seems I am even less able to comment regarding other universes.

So, seems you have knowledge of the history of the multiple universes.

Could you elaborate, specifically, regarding communism, on how it affected other universes?

Or, maybe, explain how communism and fascism infected our planet in such a short period of time of human existence.

(Guessing you should check the wife unit's phone. Therein lies the secrets of the universes and prop. 22 supplemental pay.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, seems you have knowledge of the history of the multiple universes.


it seems sarcasm escapes you very often. 

do you even know the main tenent of Communism is? go google it and then adjust what you post. Less embarrassing that way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> China wants to control everything in China.


Nope.
They wanna control everything on the planet.
US, Russia and Australia and EU will fight a war with China within the next fifty years.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> China within the next fifty years.


do you feel China will be able to project it's military out of the South China Sea by then? Because right now, today, they can't (and be successful at it).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> do you feel China will be able to project it's military out of the South China Sea by then? Because right now, today, they can't (and be successful at it).


Look at the changes they've made in THE LAST TEN YEARS ...
Ten years ago China did not have a 'blue water navy'.
Now ... it does.

China people have NO regard for human life, not even their own. Or personal property. Or anything except their anthill. Talk about MAGA ... MCGA is the real deal. They are soul less, God less animals. We will be tested, and unless we look frankly and honestly at this threat, we will lose.

Chairman Xi has TOLD US WHAT HIS PLAN IS. 
Why don't we believe him?

Ya know ... if someone walks up to me, and with a straight face says "I am going to kill you" I tend to believe him. Especially if he's shown aggression towards me in the past.
At that point ... I make a plan for only one of us to survive.
But, that's me.

Yes, I am convinced that WW3 will be Humans vs. The Chinese, and that it has already begun.




.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I am convinced that WW3 will be Humans vs. The Chinese, and that it has already begun.


yeah, I'm not as 'afraid' of China as you are. They need us the US way way way more than we need China so they will do nothing but little jabs here and there. They know the setup. China has zero commanders who have any actual experience. All of their 'teachers' had zero military action experience and that isn't going to change anytime soon. 

China can't get its navy out of the south china sea, even tho they have as many ships as us, but far far far fewer aircraft carriers. They do have bodies, tho. Lots and lots of them. But no way to do anything with them but yell at Taiwan. 

Plus, it is like the cold war: there is nothing you can do about it, so why worry? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Look at the changes they've made in THE LAST TEN YEARS ...
> Ten years ago China did not have a 'blue water navy'.
> Now ... it does.
> 
> ...


Don't know what WW3 will be fought with but know that WW4 will be fought with spears and rocks.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it seems sarcasm escapes you very often.
> 
> do you even know the main tenent of Communism is? go google it and then adjust what you post. Less embarrassing that way.


Seems your tag states that this is a sarcasm free zone.

By the way, your post was not ironically funny, (google sarcasm.)

Regarding Communism, there have been no communist nations or states for at least the last three thousand years of human history.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> it seems sarcasm escapes you very often.
> 
> do you even know the main tenent of Communism is? go google it and then adjust what you post. Less embarrassing that way.


Hey, silly. Play for free:

Provide the name of any nation or state that is actually communist.

Guessing you're confusing communist states with nations controlled by communist controlled political parties.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing you're confusing communist states with nations controlled by communist controlled political parties.


no, but you are. I see you avoided the entire question (again). do try harder and explain to us what the main tenet of communism is.

We shall wait.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> main tenet of communism is.


Oooooo. Ooooooo.
(( waiving hand ))

I KNOW.
Call on me.

Me. Me.


.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you, yes you, way in the back. Pipe down.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> no, but you are. I see you avoided the entire question (again). do try harder and explain to us what the main tenet of communism is.
> 
> We shall wait.


"From each according to his ability
To each according to his needs".

The political party is a necessary evil to lead the workers or peasants down the path until true communism is achieved.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Civil war in America by '25. Chinese boots on the ground by '45.

Or not. Small actions can radically alter destiny. We'll see.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Chinese boots on the ground by '45.


they are going to need a bunch more operational aircraft carriers. AND learn to evade subs from a few countries first.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> they are going to need a bunch more operational aircraft carriers. AND learn to evade subs from a few countries first.


Yep. And overcome a few other things too. They're terrified of our troops, oddly enough more than our technology.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

'Common prosperity' or crackdown? China goes after its billionaires


"This is an opportunity to portray itself as a forward-thinking government that cares about its citizens," said Austin Strange of the University of Hong Kong.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I'm not as 'afraid' of China as you are. They need us the US way way way more than we need China so they will do nothing but little jabs here and there. They know the setup. China has zero commanders who have any actual experience. All of their 'teachers' had zero military action experience and that isn't going to change anytime soon.
> 
> China can't get its navy out of the south china sea, even tho they have as many ships as us, but far far far fewer aircraft carriers. They do have bodies, tho. Lots and lots of them. But no way to do anything with them but yell at Taiwan.
> 
> Plus, it is like the cold war: there is nothing you can do about it, so why worry? 🤷‍♂️


I remember the Cold War under Carter. We were crapping our FOL’s. Reagan gave us back our moxie.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That's why they blocked out all social media from the USA. You cannot even use What's App in China.


The kids get around it with a VPN.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Who in their right mind resurrected this thread?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> That's why they blocked out all social media from the USA. You cannot even use What's App in China.


Use Tor Onion router to get around that block.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nythain said:


> Who in their right mind resurrected this thread?


🙋‍♂️

Who said I was ever in my right mind? 🤷‍♂️


----------

